
Ads are just answers - Garbage
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/10/ads-are-just-answers.html
======
DanBC
>We’re developing ads that provide richer information to you because we
believe that search ads should be both beautiful and informative, and as
useful to you as an answer.

Google has started silently substituting words or dropping words from queries.
See, for example, my stack exchange question:
<http://webapps.stackexchange.com/q/19465/13791>

I'm not sure I want ads that do the same.

